# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Νέα κατηγορία Άρθρων

## ninos

Για την καλύτερη οργάνωση και ενημέρωση των θεμάτων του φόρουμ, έχει υλοποιηθεί μια νέα κατηγορία άρθρων, όπου θα περιλαμβάνεται "συγκεντρωτικά" όλη η αρθρογραφία του φόρουμ.  Η νέα αυτή κατηγορία δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα, καθώς βρίσκεται στο στάδιο του εμπλουτισμού - υλοποίησης. Ωστόσο, μπορείτε να την χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά.


Τέλος, να ευχαριστήσουμε τα μέλη που βοήθησαν στην έμπνευση της ιδέας αυτής.

----------


## geog87

Πεταει η ομαδα!!!!Μπραβο παιδια!!!!!

----------


## pasxalis

Πολύ καλή ιδέα  συγχαρητήρια

----------


## γιαννης χ

Πολλη καλη δουλεια μπραβο .

----------


## vasilakis13

Παρα πολυ καλη ιδεα!! μπραβο παιδια,ειχα ταλαιπωρηθει πολλες φορες ψαχνοντας αρθρα που δεν θυμωμομουν σε ποια κατηγορια τα ειχα διαβασει

----------


## orion

Επιτέλους... ΑΡΙΣΤΑ!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Πολύ καλό, μπράβο!

----------


## Peri27

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο!!!! πεταει η ομαδααααα!!!  :BumbleBee:

----------


## olga

Πολυ καλή η ιδέα σας!! ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία και εξυπηρετική ιδέα!!!
Το μόνο που μένει είναι να εμπλουτιστεί με περισσότερα άρθρα όταν βέβαια μπορέσετε...  :Happy:

----------


## sdedes21

μπραβο παιδια! περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησια!

----------

